# Where can i buy a Cavalier King Charles Pup in the leinster area?



## jeni8383 (12 May 2010)

Im looking for a male cavalier king charles pup.I live in dublin but willing to travel in lenister area.Anyone know some one who might breed them?


----------



## nad (12 May 2010)

Hi jeni have a look on this web site seems to be good a choice lets us know if you find what your looking for.


[broken link removed]

by the way i have no connection to this site or sellers on it.


----------



## Darthvadar (12 May 2010)

Your vet, or the Irish Kennel Club  should be able to point you in the right direction...

Please be cautious of advertisers... There are puppy farms doing a roaring trade, sometimes fueled by small ad sales... Sadly, lots of these poor pups are not healthy, not to mention the dreadful lives the parent dogs have... Please find a responsible breeder...

I hope you manage to find a happy, healthy puppy....

Darth...


----------



## gipimann (12 May 2010)

There's a lady in Cavan who breeds these dogs (and is very reputable), friend of mine bought 2 from her.   I can get the details tomorrow and PM you if you're willing to travel that far.

Alternatively, check out the dog pounds where you might find one who could do with a good home.

For example 

No connection to either the dog seller or the website


----------



## Bigmc (13 May 2010)

Yes check out done deal .ie , the buy & sell or any other local advertiser in your area.they a fairly commen breed you should have no trouble finding what you are lookin for


----------



## bb12 (13 May 2010)

would be VERY VERY wary about buying off donedeal, buyandsell etc....that's where all the puppy farm breeders try to sell their animals...try to find a reputable registered breeder if you're looking for a pedigree...alternatively check out your local poun, they might have a dog to suit your needs.


----------



## truthseeker (13 May 2010)

It would be extremely irresponsible to source a dog off done deal or the buy and sell. You need to find a registered breeder.

Another option is to contact your local dog shelter and tell them you are looking for a particular breed - many pedigree dogs go through dog shelters.

If you dont need a specific breed then please consider adopting an unwanted dog -  there are thousands of them out there.


----------



## fizzelina (13 May 2010)

My recent experience at our local dog shelter visit, it was full of lurchers and pointers and entirely unsuitable dogs. There were many families there and not once did I hear a child say a dog was cute or they want that one. Just disappointed faces all around. The adoption process would put anyone off, seemed a bit extreme (proof of registering with a local vet etc) On the other hand I found on donedeal a dog that needed a new home (owners moving) and we are delighted with him. Donedeal is a very popular website - I'm sure breeders would use it also since if they didn't they would be cutting out a large potential buyers market.


----------



## olddoll (13 May 2010)

We got a lovely pedigree labrador pup through Done Deal. The seller invited us to visit his home to see the puppies and their parents. We were happy with what we saw and have had no problems with the pup we got.


----------



## truthseeker (13 May 2010)

fizzelina said:


> My recent experience at our local dog shelter visit, it was full of lurchers and pointers and entirely unsuitable dogs.


 
Fizzelina, I dont understand how a Lurcher could be considered a totally unsuitable dog - unsuitable for what exactly? Lurchers have wonderful temperaments and are brilliant with children, really gentle. They also require little exercise and like to sleep a lot during the day, they dont bark much and are hugely affectionate. They make great family dogs. Pointers are also good pets. 

The point of a shelter is not to be offering little fluffy dogs that a child would immediately want one of - its to rehome dogs who started out as little fluffy cuties and subsequently lost their home, or never had one in the first place.

Its a mistake to buy or adopt a dog for a child because it looks cute and the child is pointing at it saying "I want that one" - that is not a responsible way to get a dog - based on cuteness. Whats going to happen when the dog grows up and is no longer so cute? Back to the shelter if that was the selection criteria.

The rigorous adoption procedure is to ensure the dog is going to a responsible owner, why would you not be willing to show proof of registering your pet with a local vet? 
Its actually to protect the animal going forward - not to annoy a potential owner.

Im glad you found a dog on done deal and although there may be reputable breeders on it - its also far too easy for puppy farmers to advertise there and because of this I would advise anyone to stay away.


----------



## fizzelina (13 May 2010)

Sorry truthseeker you took me up wrong, I didn't imply the lurchers / pointers were the unsuitable dogs (although 8 out of 12 dogs were lurchers which was strange I thought), there was those and other unsuitable dogs. Eg I asked about a particular dog and was told he came from an abused background and could not be rehomed except to someone expert in rehabilitation (yet was advertised for a loving home) Anyway I totally take your point about puppy farmers on done deal and to avoid it people need to follow guidelines like visiting the person (not doing the deal in a car park etc) and seeing the mother with the puppy etc, like olddoll says. And I agree people should be responsible before getting a dog but most dog owners don't go to the vet until the dog is sick so yes I did think pre-registering was a bit extreme. I don't include myself in that since I come from a family with happy dogs as pets and so does my boyfriend.


----------



## truthseeker (13 May 2010)

Fizzelina, the reason there are so many lurchers in the system is because they are bred by certain sections of our society and dumped if they cant race or have an injury or dont breed well etc...so a lot of them tend to end up in shelters.

Just on the vet aspect - my neighbours got a dog from the pound, were told a vet had looked it over, no health issues and had been neutered. They were not required to register with a vet to get the dog. It was obvious within a couple of days there was something not right. They went to a vet themselves, and it turned out, the dog was NOT neutered, had neurological problems, had some kind of intestinal bacteria that it needed an antibiotic for, and had some other bone problem (that was as a result of neglect and resolved itself over time).

Anyway - the only point Im making is this - if I were getting a dog the first thing Id be doing would be bringing it to a vet - because unless I was told by my vet that the dog was ok - I wouldnt be trusting the word of a shelter/pound who, lets face it, want to shift the dogs off the premises to free up the kennel for the next unfortunate. Now in saying that - Its not like Id be bringing the dog back is anything was wrong - but Id certainly want to know about it upfront.

I also agree with you that its not really great for children if the only dogs available in shelters need special attention - mind you there are a lot of shelters out there so there is a lot of choice available. 

Ive seen firsthand the result of puppy farming and in both cases it was dogs with lifelong health issues. Its not good.


----------



## Ash 22 (13 May 2010)

Totally agree with you there truthseeker. A family member got dogs through done deal and even though they went to collect them and thought everything looked ok but sadly found out afterwards that these came from a puppy farm. The people involved here were changing phone nos etc so hard to make contact with them afterwards.
Personally if I were looking for a dog right now I would get a shelter dog, probably the most decrepid, saddest looking dog in the place would be my choice!


----------



## Caroline K (13 May 2010)

Have to agree with the concerns of buying from small ads/donedeal/buyandsell etc. The lengths that puppy farmers will go to in order to convince someone that they're a genuine breeder is scary - but then, of course they do, they have no morals and they make lots of money from it.  I've read where they have one respectable looking bitch for display purposes - in other words, they put any puppies of that breed from any other bitch with this "mother" and when you meet them, you're convinced that they're cared for and properly bred. Please be careful - we're servicing the UK market as well as our own because legislation and prosecution is non existant.

My own first port of call would be to look at local pounds and rescue shelters - there are many of them and they DO get every breed under the sun at one time or another. If you're on Facebook, many have their own pages.  Stringent adoption contracts are only right because they guarantee to you and them that the puppy/dog is valued and will be cared for properly.  

Otherwise, please use a registered breeder and seek advise from trusted vets and shelters if you're concerned. A dog is the best addition to any household and best of luck in finding one!


----------



## bb12 (13 May 2010)

fizzelina said:


> On the other hand I found on donedeal a dog that needed a new home (owners moving) and we are delighted with him. Donedeal is a very popular website - I'm sure breeders would use it also since if they didn't they would be cutting out a large potential buyers market.




fizzelina, our 2 year old miniature jack russell was stolen 3 weeks ago.  we kept an eye out on all the for sale ads and lo and behold an ad went up on gumtree 4 days later for a '12 month old jack russell' for sale due to 'owners moving'. no picture. we called the number and the guy said he'd been unemployed and got a job in carlow and was moving there for that reason and couldn't take the dog with him. said he was a great family dog and got on great with kids etc blah blah...

we asked him to send a pic and it was OUR dog!  

we met him in ballymun and had to hand over €150 to get him back.  the dog was drugged when we got him back also, as he's an aggressive enough terrier but slept for nearly 2 days after we got him home. just glad he's back safe and sound. 

bottom line, don't believe one ounce of rubbish these sellers tell you on gumtree, donedeal etc.


----------



## bb12 (13 May 2010)

also in the search for our stolen terrier, we were told that all the puppy farms seems to be located in the tipperary area...is this true?? i live in rural dublin and have always kept an eye out for such activity but have never seen anything suspicious, just wish others around the country would be more vigilant to help stop this horrible cruel practice.


----------



## dmos87 (13 May 2010)

Does anyone know how to report a puppy farm? How would one go about it?


----------



## Darthvadar (13 May 2010)

dmos87 said:


> Does anyone know how to report a puppy farm? How would one go about it?


 
The ISPCA would love to recieve such information.... http://www.ispca.ie/

The Irish Kenel Club might like to hear about it too.... Doubt they'd like to be associated with puppy farming...

http://www.ikc.ie/index.php


----------



## dmos87 (13 May 2010)

Thanks for that DarthVader.


----------



## Darthvadar (13 May 2010)

dmos87 said:


> Thanks for that DarthVader.


 

You're welcome, DM...

The IKC have a code of ethics that they expect IKC members to adhere to... I'd say that if the puppy farmer is a member, the IKC would be very keen to hear about it...

Here's the link to the Code of Ethics....

http://ikc.ie/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=43&Itemid=60

Darth...


----------



## Sherman (13 May 2010)

fizzelina said:


> Sorry truthseeker you took me up wrong, I didn't imply the lurchers / pointers were the unsuitable dogs (although 8 out of 12 dogs were lurchers which was strange I thought), there was those and other unsuitable dogs. Eg I asked about a particular dog and was told he came from an abused background and could not be rehomed except to someone expert in rehabilitation (yet was advertised for a loving home) Anyway I totally take your point about puppy farmers on done deal and to avoid it people need to follow guidelines like visiting the person (not doing the deal in a car park etc) and seeing the mother with the puppy etc, like olddoll says. And I agree people should be responsible before getting a dog but most dog owners don't go to the vet until the dog is sick so yes I did think pre-registering was a bit extreme. I don't include myself in that since I come from a family with happy dogs as pets and so does my boyfriend.


 
Ironically your local dog shelter was doing exactly what a puppy farmer will not do i.e. taking the time to get to know the dogs in their care, learn the individual personalities, piece together each dog's background, and then give you _informed, unbiased_ advice about the suitability of a dog.

My experience of the DSPCA is that they get to know their dogs really well before adopting them out, and give really useful advice. My experience of the myriad lurchers and greyhounds I've seen there is that they are virtually universally great dogs - even those lurchers and greyhounds that have had traumatic backgrounds tend to cower and be afraid rather than display aggression, which I've seen other breeds do if they've been abused in the past.

I have to say, if I was choosing I'd go for a quiet, intelligent, gentle lurcher everyday over a frankly rather stupid, disease-prone cavalier king charles - but that's just me!


----------



## dmos87 (13 May 2010)

Ah now Sherman, theres a nicer way to put that!! While I agree that King Charles are prone to Cancer in later life, they are still a lovely breed. All different breeds have different qualities to them and most owners find a breed suited to them.


----------



## Megan (13 May 2010)

bb12 said:


> fizzelina, our 2 year old miniature jack russell was stolen 3 weeks ago.  we kept an eye out on all the for sale ads and lo and behold an ad went up on gumtree 4 days later for a '12 month old jack russell' for sale due to 'owners moving'. no picture. we called the number and the guy said he'd been unemployed and got a job in carlow and was moving there for that reason and couldn't take the dog with him. said he was a great family dog and got on great with kids etc blah blah...
> 
> we asked him to send a pic and it was OUR dog!
> 
> ...



Did you report this to the Guards. I wonder how many more dogs has this guy stolen and then sold on and still doing it. Very sad for your little dog. Hope he is ok now.


----------



## fizzelina (14 May 2010)

bb12 said:


> fizzelina, our 2 year old miniature jack russell was stolen 3 weeks ago. we kept an eye out on all the for sale ads and lo and behold an ad went up on gumtree 4 days later for a '12 month old jack russell' for sale due to 'owners moving'. no picture. we called the number and the guy said he'd been unemployed and got a job in carlow and was moving there for that reason and couldn't take the dog with him. said he was a great family dog and got on great with kids etc blah blah...
> 
> we asked him to send a pic and it was OUR dog!
> 
> ...


 
Oh gosh that is shocking, I'm naive obviously. Anyway luckily our dog was genuine, we visited twice before taking him, saw him with the kids there etc, also got all the Irish Kennel Clubs papers so we could transfer the ownership and have had a few calls since with previous owners wondering how is he getting on.


----------



## Caroline K (14 May 2010)

Hi bb12. Yes there is a large concentration of puppy farms in Tipperary, but there are farms all over the country and puppies will be carted from these farms to locations all over the country. Unfortunately, they supply most of the pet shops too.  As I said earlier, you can't be suspicious enough of ads etc.


----------



## truthseeker (14 May 2010)

Ash 22 said:


> Personally if I were looking for a dog right now I would get a shelter dog, probably the most decrepid, saddest looking dog in the place would be my choice!


 
Ash - this made me laugh - myself and hubby always say this, we are not currently in a position to be dog owners (live in an apartment and both out all day), but some day will definitely get a dog and the choice will be the most bockety one in the shelter - so long as he has a nice temperment. Our usual joke is 'one ear? 3 legs? very licky? We'll take him!'.


----------



## JJ1982 (14 May 2010)

My brother as a child (in the days where kids roamed wild and free!!) used to bring home the scabbiest, ugliest dogs, normally missing a leg or with a tail hanging off, our family photos of our old pets are hilarious looking at some of them!! Ive never owned a dog in my adult life as I am a "cat person" whatever that is but i would love a lurcher if i did have a doggie.


----------



## truthseeker (14 May 2010)

JJ1982 said:


> ...but i would love a lurcher if i did have a doggie.


 
Me too - thats my dream dog. There was a gorgeous 3 legged one in my local shelter recently, she was such a sweetie - I would have loved to have her!

I call them 'leaners' cos of the way they gently lean against you for a bit of affection.


----------



## Ancutza (15 May 2010)

My sister has a lurcher and everyone in family, including my parents and particularly my brother, are mad about him.  

I would never have thought that what I previously considered a racing dog could be so wonderful with 4 'lively' kids, so kind, intelligent and affectionate.

He's called 'dodgey' as my brother-in-law was told he was a labrador puppy by a man down the pub from whom he got him.  My sister declared him to be a 'dodgey' looking labrador when he arrived at the house and the name stuck.

Wonderful dogs with kids!


----------



## hwin1 (15 May 2010)

*rre king charles pup*

hi just saw there is somebody giving 2 puppies away on gumtree.ie, king charles.


----------



## Yoltan (18 May 2010)

nad said:


> Hi jeni have a look on this web site seems to be good a choice lets us know if you find what your looking for.
> 
> 
> [broken link removed]
> ...


 
I wouldn't advise buying from this site or other sites like this. I own 2 cavalier rescue dogs so I know a bit about them. Please keep in mind that cavaliers are VERY prone to serious health issues such as MVD (heart problem) and SM (brain disorder). These condition can range from being very mild to causing the dogs death and can end up costing the owner a lot of heartache (and money!) Many breeders on those websites keep breeding dogs knowing full well about these health issues. If you are determined to buy a pup please do your research and buy from a reputable breeder. In saying that, animal shelters are full of unwanted dogs and I know of a wonderful lady who rehomes cavaliers to good homes. The last cavalier I rescued was only two years old and is very small and really playful so you'd be surprised how great these little dogs can be without actually buying a pup. I know of several little beauties right now looking for loving homes. Believe me it is so rewarding. We've watched our little one go from being a very nervous, uneasy little dog with hair so matted her skin was infected to being a happy, relaxed, healthy little girl!  If you're interested in rehoming or need any info please feel free to pm me. Best of luck!

Btw I have no connection to any animal shelters.


----------



## Yoltan (18 May 2010)

bb12 said:


> fizzelina, our 2 year old miniature jack russell was stolen 3 weeks ago. we kept an eye out on all the for sale ads and lo and behold an ad went up on gumtree 4 days later for a '12 month old jack russell' for sale due to 'owners moving'. no picture. we called the number and the guy said he'd been unemployed and got a job in carlow and was moving there for that reason and couldn't take the dog with him. said he was a great family dog and got on great with kids etc blah blah...
> 
> we asked him to send a pic and it was OUR dog!
> 
> ...


 

I'd well believe this. I answered an ad on either donedeal or gumtree about someone rehoming a dog "for free." I enquired about it having a fair idea what was going on but I wanted to know exactly how they go about it. They told me everything about my "new puppy" from his favourite toys to what he liked to eat. I played along. Long story but I was told that the dog would have to be shipped from England, it would cost E150 to ship and to send to such an address. E-mails went back and forth and I said my brother would be in England next week and would collect the dog for me (total lie!). At this stage they were getting pretty fed up with me as I wouldn't play ball so I told them upfront I knew exactly what was going on. Needless to say the e-mail I got back was probably the most abusive thing I've ever read. Written in really bad English with language I couldn't repeat!  So yes, everything you hear about these scams are 100% true. Avoid these sites like the plague. Chnaces are they're either scams, puppy farms or basically people breeding dogs that couldn't care less.


----------

